# Bear's Favorite Candy (Big Batch for Easter)



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2014)

*Bear's Favorite Candy (Big Batch for Easter)*

If you like Reece's Peanutbutter Cups, you'll love these even more!!!

These are so good & so easy to make!!

These Peanutbutter & Chocolate mixed candies took less than an hour for Mrs Bear to make (85 of them)

*Here is the Step by Step directions from the last time we made them:*
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/154430/peanut-butter-meltaways-bears-favorite-candy

Bear



Yesterday's Batch for *Easter*:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0569.jpg.html


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 17, 2014)

Man your killin me.

I love those things.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 17, 2014)

Lookin good! I drooled over those last year....... wait you mean Ms. Bear let you use the stove all by yourself?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Man your killin me.
> 
> I love those things.


Thanks Adam!!!

I thought I remembered you made some of this. So smooth & tasty, even better than Reese's!!!

Bear


----------



## tsin (Apr 17, 2014)

I made these last year and everyone loved them..but all I had was crunchy PB but they were awesome thanksfor the recipe..


----------



## seenred (Apr 17, 2014)

Those look amazing Bear!  One of my weaknesses is chocolate and peanut butter candy.  Kudos to you and Mrs. Bear!

Red


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Lookin good! I drooled over those last year....... wait you mean Ms. Bear let you use the stove all by yourself?


Heck No!!!

Mrs Bear made these---I just took the picture----And I'll be eating a mess of them!!

Bear


----------



## brooksy (Apr 17, 2014)

@Bearcarver  Oh Bear!! PB cups are my favorite also. I will definitely be making these awesome looking treats. Thank you for sharing this one!


----------



## jp61 (Apr 17, 2014)

Very nice Mrs. Bear!








   I could probably make them all disappear in 3-4 days!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2014)

TSIN said:


> I made these last year and everyone loved them..but all I had was crunchy PB but they were awesome thanksfor the recipe..


Thank You!!

Lots of people like them crunchy!!

Personally I like nuts, but not in my chocolate---I like them smooth. I'm strange that way. Never liked Snickers either.

Bear


SeenRed said:


> Those look amazing Bear!  One of my weaknesses is chocolate and peanut butter candy.  Kudos to you and Mrs. Bear!
> 
> Red


Thanks Red!!

I could turn down all kinds of candy, but Reece's were always my favorite.

These are much better then Reece's!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## oldeboone (Apr 18, 2014)

I guess it proves a point--- Bears really are omnivorous !!! Ernie


----------



## redwood carlos (Apr 18, 2014)

Mmm...I have made these and everyone loved them. Thanks Bear.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 18, 2014)

<Looks around for a costume> and starts practicing shouting Trick or Treat....... Bah... Bear will never realize its not trick or treat!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2014)

Brooksy said:


> Bearcarver Oh Bear!! PB cups are my favorite also. I will definitely be making these awesome looking treats. Thank you for sharing this one!


Thanks Brooksy!!!

If PB cups are your favorite, you are really in for a Treat !!! These are unbelievable!!

Let me know what you think after you make some!!!

Bear


JP61 said:


> Very nice Mrs. Bear!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You!!

Years ago they wouldn't last long here at all, but now I gotta take it easy.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## rlk438 (Apr 18, 2014)

only a few stores here carry the right chocolate wafers. Now I really have to get some. I also have to pace myself on them


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2014)

OLDEBOONE said:


> I guess it proves a point--- Bears really are omnivorous !!! Ernie


LOL----Yes we are!!!

Thanks Ernie,

Bear


REDWOOD CARLOS said:


> Mmm...I have made these and everyone loved them. Thanks Bear.


That's Great !!

Thanks,

Bear


rlk438 said:


> only a few stores here carry the right chocolate wafers. Now I really have to get some. I also have to pace myself on them


Mrs Bear gets them at Weiss' Food Store, and------ Michael's, Joanne's, Hobby Lobby, AC Moore's (Craft Stores). White Chocolate and Milk Chocolate, but Light Cocoa is good in place of Milk Chocolate.

Bear


----------



## jrod62 (Apr 19, 2014)

We LOVE these . I just can't stop eating them when we make them.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2014)

jrod62 said:


> We LOVE these . I just can't stop eating them when we make them.


Thank You, Ed !!!

Yes they are highly addictive!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> <Looks around for a costume> and starts practicing shouting Trick or Treat....... Bah... Bear will never realize its not trick or treat!


LOL---No Trick---Just Treat !!!

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 19, 2014)

Sure looks real tasty !  :drool  Looks like Mrs Bear sure does know how to make some great treats !  Between Mr & Mrs Bear, y'all eat really good! :biggrin:


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Sure looks real tasty !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!!

Yeah She Does, but she's a PITA-----I had to tell her to quit making the Blueberry Muffins----I can't stop eating them when they're here!!! They just melt in my mouth!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## tagalong (Sep 14, 2014)

I know this is an older thread, but I really love Reese's cups and will make some of these. I really like white chocolate and love dark chocolate, milk chocolate is just OK. I saw in the original thread with the recipe that you adapted to come up with these. So my question is; can I use 2 bags of white wafers instead of 1 of each and if I were to use dark would I use 2 or do I still need a white? TIA


----------



## tagalong (Sep 14, 2014)

Bear, 
After I posted above I saw your Sig line. My Dad was "in-country" late 67-early 69 at Song-Be and An Loc with the 1st I.D.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 14, 2014)

tagalong said:


> I know this is an older thread, but I really love Reese's cups and will make some of these. I really like white chocolate and love dark chocolate, milk chocolate is just OK. I saw in the original thread with the recipe that you adapted to come up with these. So my question is; can I use 2 bags of white wafers instead of 1 of each and if I were to use dark would I use 2 or do I still need a white? TIA


I always loved Reese's cups, which is why I like these so much the way we make them.

I also like white chocolate, but we both hate Dark Choc.

However if you like Dark Chocolate the most, I would try half Dark & half White Choc.

I personally would not use 100% dark chocolate (even if I liked Dark Chocolate) or 100% White.

Also: Tell your Dad I said, "Welcome Home".

Bear


----------



## tagalong (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply. I'll try them both ways. 

I've always loved dark chocolate as long as I can remember. When I was a wee lad and didn't know there was a dark chocolate or milk chocolate, my favorite Hershey Miniature was the Special Dark and I still love them to this day. Reese's makes a dark chocolate PB cup but they are hard to find around here, not a good seller I assume. Personally, I prefer the bag of individually foil wrapped Reese's miniatures because they have the best proportion of chocolate to pb. The original has too much pb that overpowers the chocolate and the newer minis have to much chocolate. The foil wrapped are just right and I could sit and eat a whole bag easily.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 15, 2014)

tagalong said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I'll try them both ways.
> 
> I've always loved dark chocolate as long as I can remember. When I was a wee lad and didn't know there was a dark chocolate or milk chocolate, my favorite Hershey Miniature was the Special Dark and I still love them to this day. Reese's makes a dark chocolate PB cup but they are hard to find around here, not a good seller I assume. Personally, I prefer the bag of individually foil wrapped Reese's miniatures because they have the best proportion of chocolate to pb. The original has too much pb that overpowers the chocolate and the newer minis have to much chocolate. The foil wrapped are just right and I could sit and eat a whole bag easily.


Yup---The only way you'll know is to try them both ways.

LOL----Our Son likes Dark Chocolate, but neither of us do. I always figured I didn't like it because they say it's more healthy than milk chocolate.

Most of the things I like are no good for me!!

Bear


----------



## knifebld (Sep 15, 2014)

OMG, these would be perfect for the holidays...going to try these out for sure! Thx!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 16, 2014)

knifebld said:


> OMG, these would be perfect for the holidays...going to try these out for sure! Thx!


That's Great !!!

Let me know how you like them!!

Bear


----------

